# General > General Guns & Ammo >  Is a .45 Colt better than a .44 mag?

## Wildthang

Need some help guys. I have a friend in Alaska that offered to take me Moose hunting next year, and we want to hunt with pistols. I have a Ruger Blackhawk in .44 Mag caliber, but am hearing from other people that a .45 Colt caliber is better than a .44 mag on large critters!
I am inclined to agree with them but have never shot a modern .45 that much, and always thought that the .45 is an old lower powered round.
If anything the reason may be the heavy projectiles the .45 will shoot, up to 360 grain I think! That would have to hit like a freight train, but is it really that much better than a .44 Mag 310 grain at a little higher velocity?
I don't mind buying a new pistol at all if it will actually take out a moose better than a .44 Mag, heck, nothing wrong with a new Blackhawk at all!
What would you do, is the .45 really that much better?

----------


## Hummer70

From a terminal ballistic performance the 44 Mag (240 gr.) loads should be more effective on dangerous game.  The factory loadings of 45 Long Colt are almost always loaded to a much lower pressure and velocity because most firearms previously chambered for them just will not sustain the same pressure levels as some of the 44 Mags now on the market.

Now with that being said Ruger firearms in those two calibers are engineered to higher standards than many others on the market especially those that were made many years ago.  

For instance if you check the Sierra loading manuals you will find loads for two levels of 45 Long Colt, there is a section for "Colt SAAS revolvers & replicas"and another section for "Ruger, Dan Wesson and Contenders". 

You will not likely find commercial ammo loaded for the 45 Long Colt because the ammo folks have no control what firearm it will be put into.  Where 44 Mag is all loaded to higher pressures many refer to as "Hot Loads".

Thus if you are going to reload for a 45 Long Colt made by Ruger, check the loading manuals.

Caution: If you are going to be going to a wilderness scenario make sure your primers are waterproofed.  Note: the ammo companies used to waterproof lots of ammo as evidenced by red/black/purple lacquer applied around the edge of the primers.  You can "waterproof" your ammo with nail polish.  Personally I use the clear nail polish but I have seen guys use RED and PINK.

If you need it you want to make sure it "goes bang" because "clicks" do nothing for you.

When applying the nail polish have newspapers laid out.  Glop on the polish and then place the case head on the newspaper and drag it across to remove the nail polish on the case head.  When this is done the nail polish should be in tact all the way around the edge of the primer and only a trace on the case head where you don't want it.

----------


## hunter63

Personally I have always bee a fan of the .44 mag....going back to the Dirty Harry days.
I had always considered it as the new and improved version of the .45lc.

Wisconsin really didn't think much of the .45 for a long time as well....and wasn't on the list of approved handguns.
Approved was .357 mag, .41 mag, a .44 mag.

Then I started seeing articles in magazines (the big thing before the interwebs) where guys were loading the .45 "up to .44 mag, sizes speeds and energy levels......So my line of thinking was why fool around with a "hot rod" when you can get the same performance with factory .44 mags loads.
Wis. now allows the .45lc

(Mini Rant)
Actually it still drives me nuts when some one asks this kind of question.... and gets answered by many people, by listing all their pet hot rod re-loads, custom bullets and generally trying to impress the world with their vast ballistics knowledge....When the poor guy asked this because he doesn't have the gear, knowledge or for that matter the desire to "fool with it".

That is like asking who has the best airline price to Alaska and getting directions on building you own 747....
Rant off.

Anyway over the years, I carried my Super Blackhawk .44 mag as my side arm on hunting trips where needed when the possibility of big animals or if I was hunting deer was the goal.

But for what ever reason the .45lc started to show up here in several applications, mostly being ..45/.410 combo applications or single shot rifles, and a Ruger Old Army conversion.....so I started loading for the .45 lc.
Did add a Ruger Blackhawk .45 lc combo w/ .45 ACP cylinder......just because.....

Now all that being said......I would still carry my .44 mag for hunting.......we are old friends....but if just carrying for "because" the .357.

Or if buying a new "bear gun" I would consider a .454 Casull revolver available in several models.......and be able to shoot the .45 lc as a "lite load"....LOL

----------


## Wildthang

Well most guys that have been trying to convince me of the colts superiority were definitely speaking of the Colt hot loads! But if that only gets just slightly better than a .44 Mag, I'm not going to buy a new pistol for just a minimum gain!
I would think that a .44 mag bullet with good penetration and expansion would just about kill anything, but I have never shot a moose either!

----------


## Hummer70

I noticed on something yesterday that Ruger has a Redhawk now with a round butt on one of those limited production run things.  I already have a Redhawk 44 with the original frame grip and the nice wood that is very comfortable to shoot, guess I will stay with it.

----------


## hunter63

That's kinda my thinking.....
If I had to use what's around...the tried and true .44 mag get the nod.

Honestly been having a problem finding .45 lc. ammo lately....unless it a down loaded "cowboy" loads.

----------


## Wildthang

Thanks for the good info guys! I now feel better just going with my .44 mag! Didn't really want to get used to another pistol. 
I just read that a guy named Larry Kelly took 11 elephants with a .44 Mag, so I would only think that it would kill a moose........!

Just read this, no more worry!!

The .44 Magnum has done it all. It has been used to take every type of big game on the planet including Alaskan Brown Bear, Polar Bear, African Elephants, and Cape Buffalo. More often than not this has been done with one carefully placed shot. It can be loaded to 1300-1400 feet per second with a hard cast bullet and penetrate five feet from stem to stern in a Cape Buffalo. Loaded down to 850 to 950 feet per second with a 240 grain cast bullet it becomes a superb target cartridge. In between, a 240 to 265 grain bullet at 1300 feet per second makes an excellent silhouette load. With some of the new bullet designs we even finally have defensive loads for the .44 Magnum that will do the job without overzealous penetration.

----------


## DSJohnson

I am a big fan of the 44 S&W Mag myself.  I grew up reading articles written by a guy named Elmer Keith who did a lot of hunting in Idaho, Wyoming and Montana.  He also did some cowboying and some guiding too.  He did a lot of creative development on big bore hot loads.  You might enjoy looking for some of his books in the library.  SIxguns is a great read!

If you already have a 44 S&W Mag I would sure look at the "hot" loads for it.  I routinely reload a Hornady 265 grain Semi Jacketed soft point for my pistol with about 20 grains of 2400.  It is "pretty" hot and has taken Whitetails, Mule deer and one Elk cow at about 45 yards with no issues.  I have loaded a cast 300 grain slug in the 44 but only to see if it would fit and how much it kicked in my 6.5" barrel M29-2 I would not ever shoot that kind of load "routinely" in my Smith.  Redhawks are amazing handguns and can stand up to extremely heavy loads.  I would have no problem creating and developing a heavy bullet, hot load for one.

I love hunting with handguns and I love shooting handguns, having said that I feel much stronger about clean kills.  Just make sure you can make a good, clean kill with whatever you decide to carry. Practice, Practice Practice!!  It sure sounds like a wonderful, once in a life time kind of deal.  I am jealous and hope you have a great time.

----------


## DSJohnson

Larry Kelly is the gentleman who developed/created/invented the "Magna Port" system by the way.  He has taken just about every trophy animal in the books with a handgun.

----------


## Wildthang

DS,

So I assume I need a hard cast bullet for moose, is that correct?

----------


## hunter63

WT....
One thing to remember there is always the "Honey(s),.... guys on the forum says I NEED a 454 Casull revolver to hunt with........"
LOL
Doesn't always work....but worth a try.

----------


## Wildthang

OMG where is taint when we really need him.........LOL

----------


## Rick

Just makes sure it has a luminous silencer. (is that better?)

----------


## DSJohnson

I think I would go with https://www.midwayusa.com/product/60...ose-box-of-100 or
maybe even https://www.midwayusa.com/product/28...oint-box-of-50

But anything in the 255 to 300 grain hard cast will work.  Just be careful working up to the top end!  I like 2400 for my 44 loads

----------


## DSJohnson

<SMH>   And that is so why I keep coming back here.

----------


## natertot

> You will not likely find commercial ammo loaded for the 45 Long Colt because the ammo folks have no control what firearm it will be put into.  Where 44 Mag is all loaded to higher pressures many refer to as "Hot Loads".


Commercial ammo for the .45 LC is easy to find and is typically loaded to the slightly higher side of safe pressures for lower pressure guns. Recent popularity of guns such as the .410/.45LC combination revolvers, derringers, and long-arms over the last 8 years have actually encouraged more .45LC choices including self defense and hunting ammo. It is also readily available in my area at every gun store, farm store, and even the local wally-world carries it.

Good call on pointing out that the ammo used matches the gun used.

As per the OP, I have never used .44Mag for hunting or hunted moose but I don't see much of an issue especially if you have a longer barrel to make the most out of the powder burn. Shorter barrels lowers amount of powder burned resulting less bullet speed. That is why a standard .22lr goes faster out of a rifle than a .22mag out of a pistol.

----------


## kyratshooter

There is a mechanical advantage to using the .44mag over the .45 in the same model gun, and it is the reason that cartridge was developed first rather than a ".45 magnum".

In the same size cylinder the .429 diameter case gives more steel to the cylinder at that critical locking notch cut.  Elmer Kieth and others were blowing out cylinders at the locking notch when hot loading the Colt Peacemakers back in the day.  They could load a .44 special way hotter than a .45lc without blowing the cylinder.  

There are still a lot of newly made single action revolvers out there that are not Blackhawks and the ammo companies have to keep that in mind.

You are losing nothing by sticking with your .44 magnum unless you go all the way up to the .454.

For moose the hard cast DSJ recommended would be right on the money, but you will be pressed to find any 2400 powder available these days.  I had to switch to Accurate #9 because nothing else was available.

----------


## hunter63

> ........................... I like 2400 for my 44 loads


You mean 240 gr?.......
Ah, Powder.....
Never mind.

----------


## DSJohnson

Hey Kyrat,
I just bought a 4 lb plastic container of Alliant 2400 down at the Cabela's in Fort Worth back in October of last year, but looking at on the internet just now I see that you are CORRECT AND ACCURATE AS USUAL.  It seems that there is none to be found.  Dang I hate that.  I don't use near as much of that powder as I used to, but I hate it not being available.


I sure miss the "old" wheel weights that you did not have to do anything to to use for good hard bullets too.

----------


## Hummer70

DSJohnson,
By not available do you mean out of stock or no longer made?

----------


## DSJohnson

Just listed as out of stock Alliant still catalogs it on their website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Seniorman

My hunting partner has used his Ruger .44 Magnum several times to kill bull elk here in Idaho.  He uses a 290 grains Beartooth Bullets hard cast LBT Gas Check bullet.  I do not remember his powder but he doesn't load it so hot it is a fire breathing romper stomper... nor is it even close to being a "squib" load.  Just works for him and shoots through a bull elk.    www.beartoothbullets.com can fill your needs.  

If I were going to Alaska hunting moose with my Ruger SBH .44 Mag., that is what I'd use.

Good luck on your hunt.  Take plenty of pictures.   :Yes:

----------


## kyratshooter

> Just listed as out of stock Alliant still catalogs it on their website. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just part of the general scarcity of components we have endured since Sandy Hook.  I have not found any Alliant shotgun or pistol powder anywhere for over 5 years.  No Bullseye, no Unique, none of the "Dot powders" that used to be the staples of the reloading world.

Hodgens pistol powders are about as scarce.

Rifle powders are generally available.

Every time I post that I get replies that there is a ton of it at the LGS down the road in Pipsqueak, PA.  I could never get anyone on the forums to give me the name and contact number for any of those well stocked LGS they had just down the road.

It is where you find it, and if you do find it you better buy it now because it will not be there tomorrow!

DSJ, I still use wheel weights for hard cast bullets.  I have always used them straight and dropped them out of the mold into a bucket of water.  I do that to most of my cast bullets, it makes them feed in the auto-pistols a little better and seems to cut down on leading. I have not noticed a change in them much.

When I buy them scrap there is always a good portion that are the "stick on" weights and those get separated for use in the muzzle loading guns.  They are nearly pure lead.

----------


## hunter63

After this thread I started looking around.....
Most wheel are aluminum of "mag" or steel mag style.....not many of the old steel wheels around that used the clip on weights.

Saw a guy at the gun show selling lead in a coffee can 20 lbs wheel weights, some bulk lead and piping....about a $1 a pound....or $20 buck can.

Got one 5 gal bucket of processed once (melted, cleaned, dossed and made into #2 ingots) or pure lead.
and 2-5 gal buckets or "alloy" weights that have been processed as well.

So I'm good for a while.....but something to be on the look out for........

Last show most Hodgen brand except H4895, was a good supply....I mostly use H110 for pistols.
Have some Dot powders left about a pound of each....

----------


## kyratshooter

I can still buy it scrap for $0.25 per pound.  I buy a half bucket every now and then when the pile gets low.

I only buy a half bucket because I can't pick up a whole bucket!

It took me forever to find a scrap dealer that sold lead in my area.

Back in 1977 I bought a 55 gallon barrel from a tire shop.  That will drag down the back of a Toyota Hilux pickup!  That barrel lasted me for about 5 years of heavy shooting.

----------


## sjj

editing....

----------


## hunter63

I'm a bullet in the bucket of water dropper as well......Heard it hardens up the bullets.

I do pre -heat the spru's, before adding them back to the melt pot, though.... after I fish them out of the water.
Does get exciting at times with a drop of water, in the hot lead.

----------


## Wildthang

Kyrat is sooooo lazy, he is going to break both of his ankles some day..................( page down )

























When all of that lead falls out of his azzzzzzz..................LOL  :Smartass:

----------


## Hummer70

Forgot to add one thing.  On the Ruger single actions, I know two guys that decided to shoot theirs one handed from the hip in a fast draw scenario.  Both went to the ER to get their foreheads sewn up.  I don't think the Red Hawk would do this but the Super Blackhawks and gave at least two I know of headaches.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Kyrat is sooooo lazy, he is going to break both of his ankles some day..................( page down )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I resemble that remark.

Just keep in mind that half a 5 gallon bucket of wheel weights is pushing 100# and I have already had 3 back surgeries!

I get the guys at the scrap yard to put them in the vehicle and when I get home I wrestle them onto a 2 wheel dolly.

As for the recoil???  I don't mild 44mag recoil nearly as bad as 9mm in an ultra compact. 

Besides, there is a different comfort level with the .44 which comes with the knowledge that your "plinking load" is a 240 grain bullet hovering around 1100fps, and it is still accurate.

Makes things all warm and fuzzy.

----------


## hunter63

My .44 is a Bisley model with that style grip, fit's my hands better.

Had a Dan Wesson that was Magna ported, that came in a trade......that actually seemed to have more recoil than the Ruger.....But the grip seem to be "stretched out"....if that makes any sense.
Friend wanted it, so down the road it went....and he was a limp wrist shooter,....was scared to death of that gun.

I am a big fan of the Pachmayr's on the .357's....that recoil seems "sharper" than the .44's.

You have to be able to hold on to them for any kind of control....so fit is important.

----------


## crashdive123

> Forgot to add one thing.  On the Ruger single actions, I know two guys that decided to shoot theirs one handed from the hip in a fast draw scenario.  Both went to the ER to get their foreheads sewn up.  I don't think the Red Hawk would do this but the Super Blackhawks and gave at least two I know of headaches.


I often shoot my Super Redhawk one handed.  While I often practice one handed shooting with all of my handguns, I believe the Super Redhawk has less recoil than many of my smaller caliber handguns.  I don't own a Blackhawk, but with only 4 or 5 ounces difference in weight I am surprised that there would be such a difference.

----------


## randyt

Never owned a 44 mag, a couple lesser powered .44s and a couple 45 colts. One in a S&W 25 and one in a ruger blackhawk. A 44 mag is on my "gotta have" list.

----------


## hunter63

The Ruger Bisley Super SBK was the second hand gun.....everyone should own one.
First was the Ruger Single Six, they look the same, sorta as long as they are not side by side.....

After a day at the range...was cleaning them, DW got home from somewhere, both were on the table at the same time.

She was putting stuff away, and causally says..."I didn't know you had two of those....."?.....Busted!....LOL
Of course that was the old days.....

----------


## natertot

> I often shoot my Super Redhawk one handed.  While I often practice one handed shooting with all of my handguns, I believe the Super Redhawk has less recoil than many of my smaller caliber handguns.  I don't own a Blackhawk, but with only 4 or 5 ounces difference in weight I am surprised that there would be such a difference.


I have the New Model Blackhawk (made in 1973) chambered in .357Mag. I have shot some pretty hot rounds out of it single handed and my forehead is still intact. I am using the factory wood grips on it too. Maybe .44mag/.45LC models are different?

----------


## Rick

My hand went numb just reading this thread. I can't spend much time banging away with a .357. I'd probably just throw down a .44 and walk away. You are better men than me that's for sure.

----------


## kyratshooter

It has more to do with the stock design, gun weight and recoil impulse than male fortitude or muscle power.

I have a 2" 5 shot small frame S&W in .357.  It is pleasant with .38spl standard loads, it stings with .38+p and putting full charge .357 in the thing I would consider insanity.  I bought it for my wife so if she ever needed ammo, and I was not around, she could go into a Walmart an ask for .38 ammo and anything they gave her would fit and shoot. 

The .38+p that sting in the snbbie are powder puff loads in my model 19.

I have complained many times about the pain inflicted on me by my Pf9, while I shoot the same rounds from full sized service pistols and never even feel the recoil.

Anyone that has ever fired a 1911 in stock form and then installed a pinned beavertail grip safety and slightly wider grips will notice an immediate change in the recoil transfer.

Same with the .44.  Just changing grips can turn the experience around and there is a huge difference between the grip of a single action and a double action revolver.  Some prefer one over the other and some want rubber grips on the DA or smooth grips on the SA and others reverse that preference. 

One major problem with the .44 is that when most folks let someone with no experience shoot their .44 they stuff it with the heaviest loads they have just to get a few giggles by hurting the other guy.  In turn the newbie is soured on the .44mag an never understands the full potential of the round.

A .44 magnum startup load kicks about like a .45acp and has an extra 200fps.  That slight increase in velocity ups the energy level hugely.  So the math is in favor of the .44 instantly.

If you can handle a 1911 you can shoot any .44mag startup load and if you still need to work up you can start with .44specials.  Even downloading to the .44special you still have a load equal to the .45acp (+- a hair) with the ability to step up to the moose stomping loads if necessary.

If you reload it is the ultimate in offering "options".  Load it light, load it heavy, load it with cast bullets, load it with jacketed soft points or hollow points, load it with smokeless modern powder or load it with black powder an it is still formidable.  It will stop a bunny rabbit or it will stop a car, and if you are Clint Eastwood you can blow the car clean off the ground, roll it on its side and set it on fire.

Everyone needs a .44 magnum on their bucket list!

----------


## Old Professor

I have finally found a .44 Mag revolver that does not kick so much that I am reluctant to shoot it. It is the Taurus Tracker 4 inch PORTED! I have previously owned several 44 mag revolvers, both single and double action. The Taurus kicks less than other ported 44 mags I have owned or shot.  Now I do shoot .44 specials most of the time, especially for practice, but if I am bush wacking or hunting big game it is loaded with heavy .44 mag loads. In most cases that is a solid copper hollow point. However in bear country (like checking my bear bait) I use a hard lead flat nose +300 grain bullet. I no longer reload so I buy these loads from the custom loading companies like Double Tap, Buffalo Bore, or Grizzly. I do not shoot enough of these heavy loads for the price to be a concern. One load I find my self repeatedly going to is the Winchester Wild Boar Load. All copper hollow point, penetrates well, recoil very manageable in my Taurus tracker. I really consider my self a handgun hunter and enjoy taking game with a hand gun.

----------


## DSJohnson

I have owned a 44 mag of some kind since about February of 1972.  I got the okay to buy a Ruger Super Blackhawk from my father on my birthday that year.  I bought a used 3 screw 7 1/2 inch blue Super Blackhawk within the week.  It had gotten wet while a gentleman carried it in a leather holster and most of the finish was gone and there was just a little bit of heavy rust on the end of the barrel when I bought it.  I paid $65 for it and got 44 loaded rounds with it.  I also got the 6 empty pieces of brass.  the gentleman had bought it new in 1968, took it to Montana while he went Elk hunting.  He shot it six times before he went hunting and had never shot it since.  I have shot several different brands and models of 44 mags and I love the cartridge. I have a S&W new Model No. 3 chambered in 44 Russian and a Charter Arms Bulldog in 44 Special and my Model 29-2 with a 6 1/2 " barrel.  I put a set of Pachmayers on it the day I got it in 1975.  For a very short period (less than a week) I owned a 5 shot single action custom built pistol by John Linebaugh on a Super Blackhawk frame.  It was chambered for a .429 slug using cut down 444 Marlin brass.
I have shot, I am pretty sure, in excess of several hundred, maybe even over a thousand rounds of full house factory Remington 240 grain semi jacketed hollowpoints using the one hand method. I have shot my Model 29 over 100 rounds in just a couple of hours many times and have never experinced any numbing or soreness in my right hand at all.
I wrote all that to say this.  My favorite load for any 44 is usually about 12 grains of Unique, a large pistol primer, and a hard cast 240 grain semi-wadcutter.  I have shot some very heavy loads over the years and I have also introduced probably in excess of 50 folks to the 44 mag.  I never thought it was funny to put a full house load in the hands of a novice revolver shooter and never saw any gain or profit in it either.  I like folks to walk away from any shooting experience with a positive attitude.  I have never seen anyone hit in the forehead with a revolver except on YouTube.   The S&W44 mag is an excellent hunting round for the QUALIFIED handgun hunter.

----------


## DSJohnson

> DSJ, I still use wheel weights for hard cast bullets.  I have always used them straight and dropped them out of the mold into a bucket of water.  I do that to most of my cast bullets, it makes them feed in the auto-pistols a little better and seems to cut down on leading. I have not noticed a change in them much.
> 
> When I buy them scrap there is always a good portion that are the "stick on" weights and those get separated for use in the muzzle loading guns.  They are nearly pure lead.



Kyrats, I think the wheel weights nowadays are a different alloy because they seem to be "more" brittle and when I shoot Them at iron gongs and heavy iron targets they shatter much worse than they did say 20 or 30 years ago.  I still use them but for some reason I just don't think they are the same. No science to back that up, by the way.

I quench all my cast stuff in water also, well except for my round balls of course.

I was extremely fortunate about 35 years ago. Southwestern Bell Telephone, at that time, used pure lead tubing to encase their main trunk lines and also had special "splicing" kits that had used a pure lead tube that could go as big as 6" and 36" long.  I was working for a sub contractor for Bell and got to "salvage" any "damaged" lead for free.   Then just about the time I found another job the local SWB Maintenance Superintendent told me that they, SWB, was going to a different system for all their buried lines.  He asked me if I wanted all the lead at their yard.  Needless to say I spent several Saturdays hauling pure "thumbnail soft" lead to my house.  I ended up, over the course of the next winter, casting well over 1500 one pound ingots out of that deal. I hoarded that pure stuff for my muzzle loaders for like 20 years and had not even used 100 pounds of it so I started doing some trading with a few friends with some of it.  I still have 500 or so pounds of it.

----------


## natertot

Modern wheel weights contain no lead due to EPA standards. They are now a steel/zinc alloy.

----------


## hunter63

> Modern wheel weights contain no lead due to EPA standards. They are now a steel/zinc alloy.


I believe you are correct.
There are still a lot of lead or lead alloy out there on the clip on weights.

Mostly newer cars that have the alloy wheels have stick on weights.
The stick-on's seem to be pure lead....or at least my "scratch test".

I just scratch each with an awl.......you can tell real fast how soft it is.
I'm sure they will become a thing of the past very soon.

BTW Scratch test means handling them........
Wear latex gloves, wear an apron, wash your hands.....and don't eat with your fingers .....they are still nasty.....

----------


## hunter63

There is a Ruger Super Blackhawk Buntline .44 mag, with 10-1/2 barrel in the safe.....that had belonged to my BIL.
It was stolen in a break-in years ago.

Many years later, MIL called, with the news the police had called her, as he now lived in Washington state.....that the police had recovered his Ruger and to come pick it up.

I drove her down to the police station, picked it up....
It was in a plastic evidence bag......that actually had water pooled in it....and was rusted badly.

The was still 4 live rounds in the chamber as well as two spent rounds....all kinda green.

BIL called and told me to see if it could be repaired....so out to see my gun smith.

Gunsmith replaced a few springs, so it was in firing condition.....but removed the firing pin.

BIL moved back to Wisconsin....and he took it home.
After he passed....I came back to me....so I had a new firing pin installed.

I does shoot, but leads easily, as the is pitting in the barrel....but also there are marks on the brass for bumps in the cylinders, that line up with the timing notches.

So it doesn't get shot much.
Suggestions to return it to Ruger for replacement, I have just procrastinated on doing that....as this has a storied history....and don't want to lose that.
Sadly, the evidence bag,.... MIL tossed it.

----------


## Wildthang

That's a dirty shame Hunter! That was a nice gun before it rusted!

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, and was a shooter as well......That long barrel......really put them in there.

There was a about 15 year gap in the time it had been stolen....and the call to come a get it....
Was kind of amazing that the police actually identified it, found the report, and located the person and next of kin and returned it.
....And was still loaded!
The lettering on the bag was hard to read.....but the paper tag on the trigger guard was readable.

Looks like some one actually tried to sand down some of the rust.......as the is a shiny spot on the frame and part of the barrel.

Always wanted to do the.... cowboy 6 gun in each hand... shoot ....But not with a pair of .44 mags.....LOL

----------


## Rick

Can the barrel be changed on it? Send it in to Ruger?

----------


## hunter63

I'm afraid they wouldn't send it back........

----------


## crashdive123

Or it might take 15 years if they do.

----------


## hunter63

I have heard of some one that did send one in.... and received a new "replacement"...that was quite a while ago,.......most likely you would get a discount on a new one.

No, this one means more to me "as is" with the story and memories that goes with it.
If I "have to shoot something" with it, works just fine.....but will never be a take to the range and play Dirty Harry with it....No.

----------


## Rick

Can a gunsmith change the barrel? I know the sentimental value. I just thought it might be nice to make it a real shooter again. I have an old Higgins SXS that I inherited from an uncle. He had let the crown rust, somehow, to the point it was pretty thin metal in one spot. I was afraid to light it off for fear it would split the barrel. I finally took it to a smith and had the crown machined down 3/8" to good metal and rebead it so I can at least chase some squirrels with it. I'm really big on heirlooms. They mean a LOT to me. But it's nice when that sentimentality can meet up with functionality. And then there are the boys that will inherit them from us. Well, if we had any that is. What with the canoe accident and all.

----------


## Wildthang

Yeah Hunter I don't blame you! I have an old shotgun that was my dads. I want it just the way he left it because it is the only thing I have that he owned!

----------


## WASATCH CHARLIE

The older model BLACKHAWK.45 colt can be loaded hotter than the sbh.in.44 mag...using W296 /H110.
Layne Simpson had an article some years ago on that subject and favored the .45 over the .44  mag.   for all intent and purpose, they will both do  IF you do your part.....its like comparing   .270 Winchester to the .284 Winchester to the .280 remmy........any real difference will not be appreciated by your moose......yes,i have an old model 3 screw SBH 1960 VINTAGE in .44 mag and also a OLD ARMY with a KIRST .45 Colt conversion cylinder....  if hunting moose,in ALASKA,either will do.... just be sure you have your rifle handy,'cause when ''old moss foot''  comes to eat the gut pile, you might still be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      And remember,concerning firearms and loads,this is still the internet.....
get some good,verified reading material....    good luck

----------


## Wildthang

> The older model BLACKHAWK.45 colt can be loaded hotter than the sbh.in.44 mag...using W296 /H110.
> Layne Simpson had an article some years ago on that subject and favored the .45 over the .44  mag.   for all intent and purpose, they will both do  IF you do your part.....its like comparing   .270 Winchester to the .284 Winchester to the .280 remmy........any real difference will not be appreciated by your moose......yes,i have an old model 3 screw SBH 1960 VINTAGE in .44 mag and also a OLD ARMY with a KIRST .45 Colt conversion cylinder....  if hunting moose,in ALASKA,either will do.... just be sure you have your rifle handy,'cause when ''old moss foot''  comes to eat the gut pile, you might still be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      And remember,concerning firearms and loads,this is still the internet.....
> get some good,verified reading material....    good luck


Thanks Charlie!!

----------


## GumBoocho

I like the .45 Long Colt. I think the ideal gun to shoot it in is a S&W .460, but even with a Buffalo Bore round or Underwood (very +P), I wud not want to be up against a bear with only 45LC.  I would load my .460 with a couple of .45 LC, then follow it up with 454 Casull & ultimately w/ 460.  A chief thing to remember with any wheel gun, is not to put your hand or fingers in front of the wheel lest you lose fingers by being burned off by the hot gases escaping sideways out the wheel.  If you use a .460 or a 454 Casull gun (like Raging Judge Taurus -- not other Judge models!) after checking with manufacturer,  you should not have to worry about the gun not being able to handle a hopped up .45 LC.  The beauty of a .460 is that you can shoot also 454 & 45LC in it. However, I have heard that a .460 brand of lever action rifle will not cycle 45LC -- so again, check with manufacturer.  I don't think there is any problem with a 460 revolver handgun shooting 45LC.

----------


## Old Professor

I have been a handgun hunter since I was eighteen years of age and could legally carry and hunt with one. Granted, most of the time it was small game that I was hunting but I did hunt Black Bear, deer and Feral hogs. I used both the 45LC and the 44 Mag. I hand loaded at that time and loaded some  HOT 45LC loads. I also bought some stiff 45LC loads  from Buffalo Boar and took them wild boar hunting. The BB 45LC load positively flattened the boar that I shot.  I kept trading off my 44Mag and 45LC revolvers, as the recoil bothered me. I did have a 454 Casull  for about a week. The recoil about broke my wrist and tore he skin off of my palm! (Traded that on off fast!!!)  AS many of you know from my posts in recent years, I have undergone multiple shoulder surgeries.   I am now back to handgun hunting, as I can not raise a long gun to my shoulders.  Even though I now have a  permit to hunt from a vehicle, I still can not shoot a long gun.  SO----Friday I traded off my unfired Henry Big Boy .327 Federal Mag for a Taurus Raging Bull 44Mag.  I chose the Ragging Bull because it comes ported, and my experience with Taurus 44Mgs has  been very favorable.   Now if the 200 inches of snow we have (so far) would just melt down, I will be out practicing and filling out applicatians  for a bear tag.  Or out chasing a big wild boar.

----------

